# SunPlayer 0.2 with source



## darkknight (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi there,

First of all id like to thank you for testing version 0.1 and for ur comments

Am sorry cudnt release the source of 0.1 version coz was having technical difficulties. So now am back with version 

0.2 which has got folloing new features --
 * - control over buffer time
 * - shows bitrate of files
 * - control over balance
 * - a simple playlist
 * - start menu entry fixed

I have added the playlist but the playlist doesn't play the nxt song automatically you have to play it manually. Sorry i'll fix it in 0.3 .

I have also hosted the source so do chk it out.

if u'd like to help contact me - sunnyguha@neversaydie.co.in

Download link
*www.2shared.com/file/3080018/3db0d708/publish.html

Source Link
*www.2shared.com/file/3080023/814f5d43/SunPlayer.html

size - around 400-450 kb
requirements - .net 2.0, xp + , wmp 11,{haven't tested it on lower wmps}
chkd by-Mcaffe2007, AVG 7.5

SunSplayer uses AxInterlop.dll which is an integral part of .net framework 2, MY program uses this dll which refers 
to WMP engine so that is how my player is open source it isn't illegal and once you see the source u'll know how 
silly the program is.

PS - Can u tell me what else should i add ?

--- Sunny Guha


----------



## mehulved (Apr 2, 2008)

darkknight said:


> MY program uses this dll which refers
> to WMP engine so that is how my player is open source it isn't illegal and once you see the source u'll know how
> silly the program is.


What Open Source License? Is it OSI approved? Does MS EULA allow you to use WMP engine in an open source project? If so, is your license compatible with the terms?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 2, 2008)

mehulved said:


> What Open Source License? Is it OSI approved? Does MS EULA allow you to use WMP engine in an open source project? If so, is your license compatible with the terms?


Dude, please remember that its only too easy to make an app that calls the WMP engine in .net. I think he is most propably using the Direct Show engine, like Media Player Classic and the like. This means that his media player can still be completely OSS.


----------



## darkknight (Apr 2, 2008)

Have read the whole EULA and it IS AN OPEN SOURCE WORK


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2008)

please post screenshots too


----------



## darkknight (Apr 2, 2008)

[URL=*img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=96049822ym5.png][IMG]*img98.imageshack.us/img98/3605/96049822ym5.th.png[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2008)

guess i made a better one during my third year


----------



## darkknight (Apr 3, 2008)

M in 12th so it is  a big deal for me


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 3, 2008)

^Not to be rude but,
Dude, please learn how to make UI first.That thing looks like crap.
Atleast arrange the player to look like one.

_No offence meant, just stating the obvious._


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

*Can u tell me what else should i add*


rayraven said:


> ^Not to be rude but,
> Dude, please learn how to make UI first.That thing looks like crap.
> At least arrange the player to look like one.
> 
> _No offence meant, just stating the obvious._


I guess I would have said the same, but a little more polite. It doesn't matter though. that is a start. Then, you can go ahead to add more stuffs.\
Its a good work though.


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations Dark Knight.


----------



## darkknight (Apr 3, 2008)

GEE thanx i'll surely work on the UI AND I prmise that it wud be a lot better one. thnx for ur comments


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 3, 2008)

man there is a typo in your UI.

correct the spelling of "transparency"


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 4, 2008)

*A few suggestions*
1. Spelling Mistakes is a turn off.
2. Check the way you layout your controls If you use MSDN then refer User interface Design Guidelines  / Standards etc. 



> MY program uses this dll which refers
> to WMP engine so that is how my player is open source it isn't illegal and once you see the source u'll know how
> silly the program is.



Just because you made the program doesn't make it OS . If the product uses the Windows media Player Engine then I'm pretty sure the project is nto Open Source but I might be wrong. Maybe one of the Windows Expert can confirm that. But you really shouldn't worry about that .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 4, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Just because you made the program doesn't make it OS . If the product uses the Windows media Player Engine then I'm pretty sure the project is nto Open Source but I might be wrong. Maybe one of the Windows Expert can confirm that. But you really shouldn't worry about that .


if MPC is OS, this is too.
Windows Media Player engine is nothing but direct show.
Windows Media Player has no engine of its own.
It uses the Windows Direct Show engine for playback.
So it IS OSS.
Don't scare the guy.


----------



## darkknight (Apr 4, 2008)

Ahh thanx for alerting me on that spelling mistake, Sorry and the next version wud be a candy to the eye i promise that


----------

